# libgcrypt 1.5.0 fails



## chavez243ca (Aug 29, 2011)

*portupgrade -fr libgcrypt* bombs.

The fetch generates a size unknown and then I get a sha256 checksum mismatch.

I have seen this many times lately, probably nearing a dozen different boxes all producing the same error.  

Any help appreciated.


----------



## SirDice (Aug 29, 2011)

File has been corrupted during download. Remove the file from /usr/ports/distfiles/ and try again.


----------



## chavez243ca (Aug 29, 2011)

same result post-deletion from distfiles (tried that tactic on a couple other boxes previously as well).

What I have not tried is a manual fetch and place that in distfiles


----------



## chavez243ca (Aug 29, 2011)

grabbed it myself and verified with sha1 - it's building as I type this.  Think the port has a bad fingerprint or there is a problem fetching the file from the GNU site.


----------



## SirDice (Aug 29, 2011)

It's possible the file got changed upstream without them changing the version numbers. Seems to happen quite often x(


----------



## spanglefox (Apr 11, 2013)

I have had this problem numerous times when building libgcrypt. Every time I have to go to a mirror site and manually download the file. I checked out the distinfo vs the sha256 output here: http://pastebin.com/KtnS96wG which, to my eyes, appears to be identical.

Is it worth letting the port maintainer know about this?


----------



## fonz (Apr 11, 2013)

spanglefox said:
			
		

> Is it worth letting the port maintainer know about this?


It appears there are issues with some of the MASTER_SITES of this port. This was discussed on the freebsd-ports@ mailing list about a year and a half ago, perhaps you could ask there. Contacting the port maintainer would also be fine if you can accurately describe the problem.


----------

